# Ravine Lodge



## billski (Nov 17, 2011)

Pretty cool time-lapse vimeo of Dartmouth's Ravine Lodge @ Moosilauke


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Nov 17, 2011)

Very cool, Billski. One of my favorite areas.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 12, 2011)

really nice. Thanks for sharing. 
I've stayed there once - one of my "adventure" friends went to Dartmouth thus I stayed as guest.
I felt rather old when one of the young women I was chatting up asked if I was faculty (at Dartmouth) 

I thought I was still failry young looking then - it was a cold realization right there that I should really stop hitting on young stuff.


----------

